# Cuban Passed On Antetokounmpo



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Dallas Mavericks president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson wanted to select Giannis Antetokounmpo with the No. 13 pick in the 2013 draft, but owner Mark Cuban wouldn't do it, via the Dallas Morning News' Eddie Sefko. Cue Dallas fans dreaming of Antetokounmpo starring in "teammate trivia" videos alongside Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> [Nelson] made his sentiment known to owner Mark Cuban, who was receptive, sort of, but when it came time to make hard choices, Cuban elected to go with a plan that the Mavericks had set in place and passed on Antetokounmpo with the 13th pick, which they eventually traded down to the 18th pick and, where they got Shane Larkin.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24863429/mavs-donnie-nelson-wanted-to-draft-antetokounmpo-mark-cuban-said-no


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta tried to trade two first rounders to move up a spot to take him, but Milwaukee wouldn't budge.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

A lot of us Celtic fans wanted Ainge to grab him over K-Rex.


----------



## LittleWhiteRapperBoi (Dec 18, 2014)

Dude is a freak and I heard a rumor that he is actually still growing? Lol, don't know how true that is but yea, Cubes done ****ed up.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

14 teams ****ed up on draft night.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually respect Cuban for admitting publicly that his GM wanted to make the pick but that he overruled him. You'll never hear Jerry Jones make a public admission like that.


----------



## LittleWhiteRapperBoi (Dec 18, 2014)

seifer0406 said:


> 14 teams ****ed up on draft night.


True, true. That might go down as the worst draft class in history honestly.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I actually respect Cuban for admitting publicly that his GM wanted to make the pick but that he overruled him. You'll never hear Jerry Jones make a public admission like that.


Jerry Jones said _before the season_ he wanted Manziel when the rest of the office wanted to address line of scrimmage needs. Now, will he admit is was a mistake?


----------

